# Breathable shoes



## merkface (Sep 19, 2011)

I am looking for a nice pair of non-slip kitchen shoes, that are breathable. I work 8-10 hours a day in a hot kitchen and these rubber shoes are just not cutting it. Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions.


----------



## tabla kid (Sep 10, 2011)

I've been using a pair of low-riders from shoesforcrews.com it is basically a doc martin clone, but I haven't noticed an issue with it getting gross.


----------



## merkface (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks tabla kid, I have had a pair of those before and was thinking about getting something like that. I seem to remember those not lasting very long though.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I ended up getting non skid oversoles from Shoes for Crews, because I couldn't find a shoe I liked.

Also, I suggest getting two pairs of shoes, and alternate them.


----------



## kalspic (Sep 20, 2011)

i have berkies and all i do is spray them out with the hose when they stink. pretty simple to clean


----------

